# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: آموزش ساخت ستاپ برای برنامه های دارای دیتابیس sql server

## majid.gymnast

دوستان سلام 
من در رابطه با ساخت ستاپ مقاله ای نوشتم که گزاشتم تو بخش مقالات سایت شرکت به آدرس پایین.امیدوارم که بدردتون بخوره
http://pgar.ir/index.aspx?id=8&loc=magh
http://pgar.ir

----------


## NasimBamdad

لینک ها خراب هستند

میشه یک لینک سالم بدید ، یا اینکه همین جا قرار بدید ؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

لینکها مشکلی نداره .

----------


## yousef.5008

دست گلتون درد نکنه .. مطلبتون خیلی مفید بود ..

----------


## aflatoon

از مطلب مفیدتون ممنونم

----------


## andaron

سلام دوست عزیز من طبق آموزش های شما پیش رفتم 
ولی هنگامی که برنامه مورد نظرم رو در جایی نصب می کنم  فقط اطلاعات رو می خونه یعنی مثلا اگر دیتا گرید ویو داشته باشید که به بانک متصل هستش اطلاعات رو می گیره و مشکلی نداره ولی هنگامی که می خوام توش اطلاعات وارد کنم  ارور می ده و می نویسه که دیتابیس reed only  هستش

----------


## majid.gymnast

سلام
این موضوع مربوط به تنظیمات پایگاه دادتون میشه اگر یه سرچ بزنی به پاسختون میرسین و اینکه وقتی کدهای ساخت پایگاه دادتون رو گرفتین به غیر از کدهای مربوط به ساخت جداول و پروسیجرها و درج اطلاعات بقیه کدها را پاک کنید.

----------


## andaron

سلام دوست عزیز
این تنضیمات که می گید کجا هستند آخه تو خود ساهت ستاپ داره که می گه read only  باشه یا نه 
ولی من false هستش   ولی باز این مشکل رو دارم بعد منظورتونرو نفهمیدم در مورد این این چیزی که گفتید 




> وقتی کدهای ساخت پایگاه دادتون رو گرفتین به غیر از کدهای مربوط به ساخت جداول و پروسیجرها و درج اطلاعات بقیه کدها را پاک کنید.


با تشکر

----------


## andaron

دوست عزیز 
کمکی به من بکن خیلی مشکی دارم؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

سلام ببخشید که دیر شد
ببینید وقتی که عمل generation script... رو روی دیتابیس اصلیتون اجرا میکنید تا کدهای مربوط به ساخت جداول و دیگر آبجکتهای پایگاه دادتون رو بگیرین رو ابتدا اصلاح کنید سپس این کدها رو داخل پایگاه داده جدیدتون اجرا کنید تا پایگاه داده جدیدتون مثل پایگاه داده قدیمیتون بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## andaron

سلام دوست عزیز 
ممنون از پاسختون 
ولی باز من بلد نیستم این کارها رو انجام بدم
البته بگم من از اول پایگاه داده رو در خود ویژوال استادیو ساختم .
و اینم بگم مشکلم تاحدود حل شد 
وقتی به ConnectionString
   string cs = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\data_tbt.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
این مقدار رو می دهم وقتی اجرایی نرم افزار رو می گیرم فقط اطلاعات رو از جدول می خونه و نمی تونه اطلاعات رو بنویسه
ولی وقتی  به ConnectionString
string cs = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=I:\u\TBT\TBT\  data_tbt.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
و هنگامی که این مقدار رو می دهم نرم افزار درست کار می کنه فقط مشکلش اینه که پایگاه داده باید در آدرس بالا باشه یعنی بعد از نصب نرم افزار باید پایگاه داده رو دستی انتقال بدیم به این آدرس بالا
با تشکر

----------


## sajadmetall

این که همون sqlexpress قدیمی خودمونه دوست عزیز ایا راهی برای صرفا sqlserver بدون تغیییر وجو داره؟؟؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

> این که همون sqlexpress قدیمی خودمونه دوست عزیز ایا راهی برای صرفا sqlserver بدون تغیییر وجو داره؟؟؟


تاحالا که به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.

----------


## clupcd

دوست عزیز من new item رو میزنم کدوم یکی از این item ها رو باید انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

باید دیتابیسی که طبق آموزش ساختی رو انتخاب و به پروژه اضافه کنی.

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان سلام
آیا اینگونه ساختن setup برای پروژه های تحت وب هم مورد استفاده داره اگه نه پس چطور میشه از اونا setup ساخت تا روی کامپیوتر دیگه بدون نصب vs کار کنه ؟

----------


## amirmms

سلام این ارور رو میده


Untitled.png

----------


## mhs5862

با سلام
من یه Database که در SqlExpress2005 ایجاد کردم دارم و اون در کنار source پروژه ام قرار دادم و  ConnectionString رو به صورت زیر مقداردهی کرده ام
<Value>
      Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\Test.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User nstance=True
</Value>
جالبه که در پروژه ام همل Insert انجام می گردد اما عمل Select به ازای همان رکوردهای Insert شده انجام نمی شود، در Express هم DB رو Attach کردم هیچ دیتایی انگار وارد نشده در صورتی که عمل Insertبا موفقیت انجام میشه .
به نظر شما چیکار باید بکنم؟راستی permision رو هم تست کردم داره ولی باز کار نمیکنه.

----------


## majid.gymnast

میگه یا دیتابیسی با این نام وجود داره و یا کسی دیگه تو شبکه داره ازش استفاده میکنه و یا نمیشه بازش کرد. فکر کنم دیتابیسی که ساختی رو از sql دتچ نکردی.


> سلام این ارور رو میده
> 
> 
> Untitled.png

----------


## shahram_735

سلام
منم روش این دوستمونو انجام دادم ولی نتیجه مثل andaron شد. مال منم نمی تونه اطلاعات بریزه. حتی کد دومی هم وارد کردم ولی بازم فایده نداشت. باید چی کار کرد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amirmms

آقا نشد که نشد مرسی که هیشکی جواب نمیده

----------


## Omid4Omid

> در Express هم DB رو Attach کردم هیچ دیتایی انگار وارد نشده در صورتی که عمل Insertبا موفقیت انجام میشه .



سلام
وقتی از دیتابیس که فایلش داخل پروژه قرار داره (که معمولا Express) استفاده می کنیم باید این نکته راهم در نظر داشته باشیم که پس ار هر بار BUILD فایل mdf پروژه به خروجی که داخل مسیر Bin/Debug هستش کپی میشه و تغیرات روی اون اعمال میشه و شما هیچ تغیری روی دیتابیسی که در ویژوال هست نمی بینید.

----------


## masoud sh

> دوستان سلام 
> من در رابطه با ساخت ستاپ مقاله ای نوشتم که گزاشتم تو بخش مقالات سایت شرکت به آدرس پایین.امیدوارم که بدردتون بخوره
> http://pgar.ir/index.aspx?id=8&loc=magh
> http://pgar.ir



در اول ممنون از این مقالتون
دوم اینکه من نمیخوام دیتابیسم را اکسپرس کنم چون همه اونایی که با اکسپرس کار کردن میدونن که بعد یه مدت برنامشون مشکل پیدا میکنه با بزرگ شدن دیتابیس یا زیاد شدن رکوردها عملا استفاده از اکسپرس اشتباهه
حالا میخوام اگه راهی میدونید که همون دیتابیس که با اسکیوال ساخته شده را استفاده کرد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
چون هرچقدر سرچ زدم تنها راهی که پیدا کردم همین بوده و به نظرم این پاک کردن صورت مساله اس نه حل مساله

راستی یادم رفت بگم من مشکلی تو ساخت ستاپ ندارم جز همین دیتابیس که مجبورم خودم برای کامپیوتر مقصد اسکیو ال نصب کنم چون نصبش مراحلی داره و مثل اکسپرس اتوماتیک نیس و حتما هم باید فولدری که توش برنامه نصب میشه و دیتابیس هس سطح دسترسیش بالا باشه وگرنه read only میشه

ببخشید طولانی شد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

